
Cracking the BBC's GCHQ Puzzlebook Challenge with Python - LordWinstanley
https://stiobhart.net/2016-12-03-gchqpuzzlebook
======
LordWinstanley
Cracking The BBC'S GCHQ Puzzlebook Challenge With Python ...and a wee bit of
logical deduction!

As the title suggest, a walkthrough on using some basic Python to aid solving
the GCHQ Puzzlebook challenge, as recently published by the BBC.

WARNING: If you fancy attempting the challenge yourself, there are spoilers
towards the end of the post.

------
BananaShoes
Pah! I solved it in my head.

